# Neugründung 30+ Gilde - Allianz/Gilneas



## Prix - H.O.L. (27. August 2008)

Hi @ all.

Jaja, ich weiß das es einige dieser Threads gibt - aber diese sind teilweise recht veraltert.
Es geht "mal wieder" darum den Versuch zu unternehmen eine solide Gilde auf die Beine zu stellen in der die Mitglieder hauptsächlich "älteren Semesters" sind.
Dabei ist das 30+ nicht unbedingt als strenge Grenze zu sehen sondern soll nur ausdrücken dass es halt ältere Spieler sein sollten.
Es geht dabei nicht darum eine Gilde zu formen die völlig durchorganisiert ist und in kurzer Zeit alles abraiden will was es gibt. Es sind die üblichen Gründe warum sich solche Gilden gründen und suchen (auf eine Aufzählung verzichte ich hier also  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Das ist erstmal ein erstes abklopfen ob man so was überhaupt hinbekommen kann und es würde mich freuen wenn es viele Rückmeldungen mit Interesse an der Sache gäbe.
Alternativ zum Realpool Gilneas wäre es auch denkbar eine Gilde zu gründen in der alle Gündungsmitglieder mit einem LVL 1 Char anfangen. (Da sehe ich die Chancen kurz vor WotLK jedoch eher gering das sich viele darauf einlassen.)

Also Feuer frei, flamed diesen Thread weil es der 1000 ste diese Art ist oder Antwort weil Ihr Interesse an einem solchen Zusammenschluß habt.
Antwort wie gewohnt hier oder direkt ingame:
Realm: Gilneas
Char: Prix


----------



## Elanara (27. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe nach längerer Zeot bei der Horde nicht mehr so die Motivation und würde daher gerne bei der Allianz nochmal neu starten.
Da ich selber 30 bin bin ich auch auf der Suche nach einer Gilde so wie du sie beschreibst.

Ich müsste allerdings von Level 1 starten, da ich keinen Allianz-Charaker besitze.
Interesse hätte ich aber auf jeden Fall.

Gruß!


----------



## Gregorius (27. August 2008)

Auch ich wäre durchaus an einem Neuanfang in solch einer Gilde interessiert. Meine 70er schlummern allerdings auf Malygos, insofern müsste auch ich bei 1 beginnen, egal wo es losgehen soll. Ich hab zwar bisher immer Allianz gespielt und würde eher gern bei der Horde neu beginnen, aber da bin ich nicht so festgelegt wenn die Chemie stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Elanara (27. August 2008)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Auch ich wäre durchaus an einem Neuanfang in solch einer Gilde interessiert. Meine 70er schlummern allerdings auf Malygos, insofern müsste auch ich bei 1 beginnen, egal wo es losgehen soll. Ich hab zwar bisher immer Allianz gespielt und würde eher gern bei der Horde neu beginnen, aber da bin ich nicht so festgelegt wenn die Chemie stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich hätte auch kein Problem damit nochmal Horde zu spielen. Würde mich da dann nach der Mehrheit richten.


----------



## macgyver (27. August 2008)

hi
also ich wäre auf seiten der allianz dabei
müsste aber auch wieder bei lvl 1 anfangen
meldet euch wenn es losgeht
cu   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cosh (27. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich wäre auch daran interessiert, einen Neuanfang zu wagen. 
Bin zwar "erst" 29, aber im April nächsten Jahres hab ich die 30 dann auch geschafft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da ich bisher Horde gespielt habe würd ich die Seite der Allianz für einen Neustart bevorzugen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Ripplespak (27. August 2008)

Och, ich bin in einer netten Gilde - zwar nicht ausschließlich 30+, aber ich glaube, unser jüngster ist mit 24/25 dabei.
Raidtechnisch sind wir zwar nicht endlos weit vorne dabei (Kara/Gruul/Maggi wird halt bei Lust & Laune abgefarmt, ZA machen wir z.Zt. mit einer Gruppe und demnächst probieren wir uns mal an MH), aber unser primäres Augenmerk ist auf dem Aufbau und dem Erhalt einer guten Gemeinschaft, wo man auch über mehr als nur WoW reden kann.
Allgemeiner Usus ist es, dass wir uns gegenseitig beim Vornamen nennen (gibt etliche, die haben mittlerweile ihren 5./6./7. 70er, da kommt man nimmer hinterher mit den ganzen Chars) und einmal im Jahr gibts auch n mehrtägiges Gildentreffen, wo man die ganzen Zwerge, Gnome, Menschen, Nachtelfen und Draenei auch mal live sehen kann. Dieses Jahr wars stilecht auf ner mittelalterlichen Burg mit Raubritteressen, Weinprobe und allem Schnickedöns ;-)


----------



## Prix - H.O.L. (29. August 2008)

Wir (ein paar Bestandsmember der Brainsucker Gilde) haben es nun getan.
Wir haben auf Gilneas die Allianzgilde " Viva la Vida" gegründet.
Die Gilde richtet sich an Leute die Spaß haben etwas zusammen zu spielen und sich gegenseitig respektvoll und Niveauvoll zu helfen.
Kein "Farm dich Wahnsinnig nach Imba Equipte Run" sondern in ausgewogenen Gruppen zusammen zu levln oder in Instanzen zu gehen.
Instanzgänge sollte jedoch nach möglichkeit nicht nur als ein "ziehen" gesehen werden, sondern eher mit einer Gruppe gegangen werden für die die Ini auch gemacht wurde.
Also darf man auch mal in Gnomeregan wipen - weil man eben nicht 2 LVL 70 mitnimmt und nur auf Equipte Jagd ist.
Perfekt wäre es wenn sich die Berufe in der Gilde so zusammenfügen das man später als Selbstversorger dasteht.
Wer noch Interesse hat sich den Haufen mal anzuschauen.

/w me 

Prix - Gilneas

"Viva la Vida"


(Gruß - Björn)


----------



## Ontothini (30. August 2008)

Hi, auch für mich wäre eine 30+ Gilde interessant. Ich selbst bin (noch) 37, spiele zur Zeit gildenlos auf Durotan so vor mich hin. Habt Ihr denn jetzt mit Lvl 1 Chars angefangen, ganz von vorne?

Ein Neuanfang käme für mich schon in Frage ...

Gruß, Ontothini


----------



## Prix - H.O.L. (30. August 2008)

Ontothini schrieb:


> Hi, auch für mich wäre eine 30+ Gilde interessant. Ich selbst bin (noch) 37, spiele zur Zeit gildenlos auf Durotan so vor mich hin. Habt Ihr denn jetzt mit Lvl 1 Chars angefangen, ganz von vorne?
> 
> Ein Neuanfang käme für mich schon in Frage ...
> 
> Gruß, Ontothini



Hi Ontothini,
es ist zur zeit sehr gemischt und das ist ja nicht verkehrt. Wir haben eigentlich in jedem 10ér Bereich 2-3 Char. Somit gibt es auch fast immer jemanden mit dem man losziehen kann.
Bei Interesse einfach ingame anschreiben.

Bis bald.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elanara (2. September 2008)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

